# Knox lake water level



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Is it the water back to full pool, thxs


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

It wasn't when I was on the ice up there this winter. I'll be up that way over the weekend. I can give an update if no one else chimes In. Going to visit mom up in Butler.


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Lake is down about 3 feet.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

fishinnut said:


> Is it the water back to full pool, thxs


I was there at south end yesterday It’s starting to fill up ...very muddy and still down 3-4 feet...couple weeks yet


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Ramp at south end . March 16


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

I heard Dam Project should be completed May 1....


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting pic John. Little way to go i guess, Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but that looks like a big rock right in the middle of the launch, could be a lower unit killer!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

That's what I was thinking. You would think they would clean that out of there lol


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

fishinnut said:


> Thanks for posting pic John. Little way to go i guess, Don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but that looks like a big rock right in the middle of the launch, could be a lower unit killer!


They are only working on the Dam as far as I know , but yes that ramp need some work, I broke a couple trailer lights there.


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Lots of big rock there,also a12”+ drop off at the end of the concrete


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks gnarley!!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah you would think they would take the opportunity to put about a four or five foot extension on there.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Maybe people that are going to use this ramp could get permission and have a rock moving get together. Maybe move the smaller ones toward the ramp, and the larger ones to the left side (looking out). If a few people rearranged them it wouldn't take very long and would make a big difference in the layout.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

I use the north end most of the time, but have used the south end a few times. Don't recall ever dropping off the end of the ramp. Maybe at full pool, there is more depth than ya think. Gotta be close though!


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Ramp at the north end.


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Finally got the ramp repair started and rock removal.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool, gotta give em credit for having enough common sense to get that done !


----------



## Dvdsprincess (May 29, 2021)

GF John said:


> Finally got the ramp repair started and rock removal.
> View attachment 468659


Are u able to get in there to fish or do they have the road closed to it


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

https://www.knoxpages.com/open_sour...cle_1e25477c-c4a6-11eb-b745-ef93b61c05b6.html 

*Knox Lake construction completed, to be open by end of month *


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Any news on Knox? Did it fill? Any one been there recently? Thanks for any info.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

GPtimes2 said:


> Any news on Knox? Did it fill? Any one been there recently? Thanks for any info.


Yep it's full. It was the first time I was there and it looked high and onto the shore


----------

